# Windows task gewaltsam beenden ...



## liquidbeats (10. September 2007)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich bei windows (Win XP MCE) Prozesse gewaltsam, ohne jede rücksicht beenden kann?


Danke
Grüße


----------



## Acriss (10. September 2007)

Ich denke mal du meinst
STRG+ALT+Entfernen

Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, und dort kannst du dann tasks beenden.

Oder du drückst ALT+F4

PS:
Ganz hart:
Computer ausschalten oder zerstören.

Aber wofür brauchst du das?


----------



## liquidbeats (10. September 2007)

Acriss hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal du meinst
> STRG+ALT+Entfernen


Das meine ich nicht, es gibt Prozesse, welche sich nicht Beenden lassen, da sie vom System gebraucht werden.

ich habe mir Einen Schädling eingefangen, den will ich Identifizieren und beenden. Ich kann weder den Abgesicherten Modus starten, noch Antivieren Software Installieren. 

Das Teil verhindert sogar die Modifikation des Autostarts (mscondif). Da bekomme ich die meldung (Zugriffsverletzung auf ebene bla bla bla).

Wie kann ich denn den autostart, wenn ich die platte an ein anderes System hänge, verändern?
ich will nur das minimalste was geht damit es läuft zur installation von antivieren software.

Scan auf anderem system brachte nix, ausserdem mussich den speicher usw. nach schädlingen durchsuchen lassen.


Grüße


----------



## Acriss (10. September 2007)

Start->Ausführen->msconfig


----------



## liquidbeats (10. September 2007)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:


> Das Teil verhindert sogar die Modifikation des Autostarts (mscondif). Da bekomme ich die meldung (Zugriffsverletzung auf ebene bla bla bla).



hab doch schon geschrieben das es nicht geht.

grüße


----------



## Acriss (10. September 2007)

Du nutzt mscondif
ich sprach von msconfig


----------



## liquidbeats (10. September 2007)

ja da hab ich mich vertippt, denn g ligt ja neben dem f 

Grüße


----------



## Culebra (12. September 2007)

Hast Du denn den entsprechenden Prozess identifiziert? Weisst Du wo er gestartet wird?


----------



## blizzard3mb (19. September 2007)

hi

Hol dir mal tune up 2007 der kann prozesse gewaltsam schliessen


----------

